# Deputy Sheriff Shawn Hess



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Shawn Hess



*Tazewell County Sheriff's Office
Virginia*
End of Watch: Friday, July 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 23, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Shawn Hess was killed in a vehicle accident while responding to a call to backup an officer from the Richlands Police Department at approximately 5:30 am.

He was driving westbound on U.S. Route 460 when his patrol car left the road, struck a guard raid and went down a ravine, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Deputy Hess had served with the Tazewell County Sheriff's Office for seven years.
Agency Contact Information
Tazewell County Sheriff's Office
104 Court Street
Tazewell, VA 24651

Phone: (276) 988-5966

_*Please contact the Tazewell County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Hess.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Hess


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

